# poorly quail



## beckapoos (Jul 28, 2010)

hi im new to all this . I got a true pair ( or so i was told ) of jap quail from local pet shop .seemed fine when got them home but i didnt handle them put them and there box in cage and left to settle in over nite with food and water and over then next few days i noticed the female was sat down all the time ,the women in the shop had said she was ready to lay so thats why she looked bit sleepy . by day three the female can not stand and leans towards her head like she can not balance to stand up so i pick her up to see not a lot of weight on her so i have been hand feeding and watering her every few hours ( two weeks on ) she is stronger (legs and wings ) brite eyes and sits watching telly with me can any one help ?? with any advice as i do not wont to give up on her . could it be stress of moving or a stroke ?? ( been feeding chick crum mealworm seed and pigeon tonic )


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hard to say...

But, if it was me, I'd be feeding fresh Cilantro and other tender fine leavy Greens...Canned Sardines...small whole Seeds, Grit...ripe Fruits...and, let them catch Bugs on their own also.


I do not trust 'Mealworms', nor the sometimes troublesome Bacteria they contain.


Quail need exercise, also...they need to run and fly and be doing things.



Adding in Edit -


Of course, Quail also need to be provided with good, fresh, Drinking Water.


Images?

Images of the poops?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She sounds ill. Any chance of getting her to an avian vet? Are you giving them oyster shell? She could also be calcium deficient, which could cause egg-binding, but from your description of her behavior I think she's sick.


----------

